# MonStar's Journal: Time to Get Serious



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

I know I created a few journals, and I apologize to Prince and to all of you here at IM---really didn't mean for that to happen all. Started this journal and I am going to stay with this journal, from here on out. 

The reason that I named this journal "Time to Get Serious" is not because I am not seriously training, etc. I have been seriously training for around 8 years now. I have not, however, really stuck to a program for that 8 years. That was the biggest downfall to my training. Changing the program up after a week or two and never giving anything an actual try. Before I even gave the program a chance to work I would change it. I am going to stop that habit right here and *NOW*. Going to basically train as intensely as possible, and stop F*CKING around with new programs, etc. Going to train as frequently as possible without overtraining, and train on a very basic bodybuilding split. We'll see what happens. 

In terms of my diet its been awful. Eat clean for a few days, then binge like CRAZY. Going to try hard to eliminate that completely as well. If I want a cookie, I'll eat one. But I will NOT binge. I am much better off cheating a little than going on an all-out binge eating everything in sight for hours and hours and hours. 

I really need as much support as I can get. So please feel free to post with comments / suggestions, etc.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

another one Mike? hehe jk hun! 
I love your attitude towards eveyrthing.. sounds like you ready to buckle down and be serious! proud of you and you know that you have all my support!!  If you mess up Im driving 10 hours to kick your butt!! haha 
Best of luck!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

*atherjen:* LOL, yup, another journal. Driving me crazy because I hate starting new journals. Yeah I am going to seriously try as HARD as possible to buckle down and get my sh*t together. Trying to figure out what training split I want to go with. I am thinking about chest/abs, back, legs, delts/traps, and then maybe arms? I dont know, something along those lines. I am going to try and up my volume a bit and see how it works for me.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* LOL, yup, another journal. Driving me crazy because I hate starting new journals. Yeah I am going to seriously try as HARD as possible to buckle down and get my sh*t together. Trying to figure out what training split I want to go with. I am thinking about chest/abs, back, legs, delts/traps, and then maybe arms? I dont know, something along those lines. I am going to try and up my volume a bit and see how it works for me.



do what you need to hun, we dont mind u starting another one(but this is the last one.. no more excuses! er else  ) 
hmmm I dont know if I would do arms on the last day of your split, and then chest soon after.. Id think my arms would still be recovering and chest workout lagging. perhaps do arms after leg day?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

*atherjen:* I am really not sure how I am going to split up my bodyparts yet to be honest. I might just do my typical back/biceps, chest/triceps, legs, and then a day for delts/traps/abs whatever. Really trying to pound on my delts because lately I feel like they have been stubborn in terms of growth. Or I might just resort back to push/pull/legs... that always worked well for me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

*1-27-2004 | Legs / Abs*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + butter, skim milk
*Meal 2:* chicken noodle soup, granola bar
*Meal 3:* beef & cheese tortilla wrap
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 6:* tuna + mayo, yogurt
*Meal 7:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich

_Estimated Calories: ~3,000_
*TRAINING.*


*Box Squats:* 

135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 6
315 x 4
365 x 4
*385 x 3!* 
315 x 6

Damn, some great sets here today of box squats. Going to start squatting with a box from now on simply because it???s a nice way to perfect measure my depth on every rep. The box is probably right at or maybe an inch or so below parallel for me. Really the perfect height if you ask me. Overall sets here today were very nice, new PR with 385! Not bad at all. Squats and lower back were friggin??? exhausted. 

*Hyperextensions:* 

75 x 8
95 x 8
*105 x 8!*

Damn, definite new PR here today! These were friggin??? intense as f*ck. Talk about some crazy sets. Used a cambered-bar to do these here today. Held the bar Zercher style, in the crease of my elbow. 105 for 8 reps was absolutely painful, lol. Nice sets. 

*Nautilus Leg Extensions:* 

Stack x 8
Stack x 8
Stack x 8

_Dropset_ 
220 x 8
180 x 6
140 x 8

OUCH!! Some nice painful sets here today of leg extensions. Talk about destroying my friggin??? quads completely. Really hit them hard with 3 sets with the entire stack, and then a triple dropset. Quads were on f*ckin??? fire???

*Nautilus Crunches:* 

160 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

_Dropset_
160 x 10
130 x 10
100 x 8

Nice sets today of machine crunches, really hit my midsection hard. Squeezed the hell out of my abs hard with these sets today. Dropset really contracted my midsection hard. Good slow reps really crunching my midsection hard.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7.5 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Not too sore today at all, everything feels pretty good. Midsection and front delts feel a little stiff, that???s about it.  
*Water:* Good amount today so far, as long as I keep it up throughout the night I???ll be fine.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

hey Mike congrads on the PR's!!  those are some *very* impressive lifts! Keep it up!! 

*clearing throat* I thought that we were going to work on getting rid of that butter on your toast!  dont make me kick ur butt! 
one small step at a time!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

*atherjen:* Haha, ran out of peanut butter! I need to make a trip to the grocery store bad. Thanks for the support, really appreciate it. Yeah I definitely agree with one small step at a time. My first step is just to stop binging. I think if I can eliminate that completely I will be much better off.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Haha, ran out of peanut butter! I need to make a trip to the grocery store bad. Thanks for the support, really appreciate it. Yeah I definitely agree with one small step at a time. My first step is just to stop binging. I think if I can eliminate that completely I will be much better off.



ran out of peanut butter? well how about the next jar you think of me while you eat it. mmm gosh.. luv it if u cant tell. haha
and you know that you have my support, no thanks needed. 
and your right, once the binges go I think things will really improve! no more stressing over it! and I KNOW you can overcome that! takes time. 

EDIT: stop calling me atherjen. lol I have a name mister!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 27, 2004)

*atherjen:* Haha, yeah I definitely need to keep peanut butter in the house regularly, lol, I eat a ton of it! Yeah binging is just a horrible habit that I really need to overcome. Once I really stop binging, completely, I think that I will get everything else in order. My training, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

*1-28-2004 | Back / Calves*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, skim milk
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 4:* 1/2 whole-wheat ham & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* apple, skim milk
*Meal 6:* 2 breaded chicken breasts
*Meal 7:* chipped beef + gravy, potatoes, green beans
*Meal 8:* yogurt

_Estimated Calories: ~3,500_
*TRAINING.*


*Bentover Underhand Smith-Machine Rows:* 

90 x 8
180 x 8
250 x 6
*290 x 3!*
180 x 15
180 x 12

Damn, some GREAT sets today of bentover SM rows. Really starting to use the Smith-Machine regularly. I never used to like it, but anymore, I really have started to use it a lot more and I absolutely love it! You can manage to go heavy on it, without needing a spotter, etc. I might start to use DB???s and the Smith more and BB???s less and less. I am not crazy about BB movements anyway. 290 for a triple was very intense, nice form, etc. 

*Parallel-Grip Cable Pulldowns:* 

170 x 12
185 x 10
200 x 6

Nice sets here today of CG pulldowns. Really blasted my upper back very very hard. Perfect ROM, perfect form, great lat contractions. Squeezed the f*ck outta??? my lats at the bottom of each rep. Good slow negative, etc. 

*Nautilus Pullovers:* 

150 x 10
180 x 10
210 x 10 

Nice sets here today!! Really really like these a lot. I never used to like them that much but now I am absolutely in love, lol.  Great great great sets here today, nice full ROM, etc. Squeezed my lats hard all throughout each rep. Used a very complete ROM as well, lowered the weight stack completely down for each rep. 

*Standing Smith-Machine Calf Raises:* 

270 x 10
270 x 10
360 x 7
250 x 12
250 x 12

Nice sets here today of calf raises. These 5 sets were honestly very very painful. Talk about beating up my lower legs big time. Really need to do whatever the hell it takes to add some size / development to my lower legs. They???re definitely a downfall of my physique I think. 

*Seated Calf Raises:* 

180 x 20
180 x 20 
180 x 20

Nice sets here today of calf raises! Great burn in my lower legs, damn. Calves were on fire at the end of each set. Stretched them out hard between sets, too.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 8 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Damn, my legs are already sore from last night???s leg session. Inner thighs, etc. are really aching. 
*Water:* Eh okay water intake I guess. Could probably use more. I have really been good about it though lately, which is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

as always, impressive lifts Mike!!  looks like a definite intense workout! 
and hey hey!! you got some peanut butter!!!  good man! 
chug back lots of water today! doing great!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

*atherjen:* Hey thanks a lot Jen, really appreciate the support. Yeah, I really think that a nice high water intake keeps my cravings down. I always feel like I am filling up on something that way. Definitely another good habit that I need to get into.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Hey thanks a lot Jen, really appreciate the support. Yeah, I really think that a nice high water intake keeps my cravings down. I always feel like I am filling up on something that way. Definitely another good habit that I need to get into.



stop thanking me!! (but u know your welcome) 
sighhh Ive been chugging back a ton of water tonite and some coffee too.. gosh darn cravings are killing me today and I cant seem to get full. even eating a boatload of veggies.  
how was work?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

*atherjen:* Cravings suck, I know. Fight them as best you can though, even though sometimes it is definitely really hard. I know that feeling. Water intake is definitley helping me out though, I think. I am still at work, on break.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

... that was my next question.. why you werent on AIM.  Hope works going good!
OH! and STOP calling me atherjen..  
I think Ill go eat some more broccoli.....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Thought I would drop in and say wasssup!  Anyway it looks like you have quite the fan!  hahaha


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

*atherjen:* Haha, I was at work, no AIM at work. Yeah work is work, lol, not really going too good or bad I dont think. I always cut and paste people's usernames when I reply to their posts... don't worry at least your username has your name in it! 

*PreMier:* Haha thanks for stopping by man. How's youre training coming along?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Doin good... well today was kind of shitty, but things happen.  Need to pick up a digital camera this weekend for picts.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

*PreMier:* Yeah man, pics would be great. I am looking forward to seeing them. What are your stats? Natural status, etc.? Thanks again for posting.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

5'8" 190Lbs at roughly 10% bf right now.  I am bulking so am a bit on the smooth side, but still a bit vascular.  Yup all natural.  Well, no PH's or anything like that.  Just the regular garb.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

*PreMier:* Nice stats man, definitely looking forward to your pics. Nice to see someone else staying away from the PH's and anabolics like myself. Can be tempting at times, but it's definitely healthier in the long run.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea, I have just started to take advice from Ron Williams, and I am deffinately in it for the long run now.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

*PreMier:* Good luck man, hopefully you'll definitely get some good results with your training.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

*1-29-2004 | Chest / Shoulders*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, skim milk
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 4:* bag of spicy peanuts, wheat & cheese crackers
*Meal 5:* turkey & cheese wrap
*Meal 6:* McDonald's small fruit & yogurt parfait 
*Meal 7:* granola bar, skim milk
*Meal 8:* MRP + 1% milk + 2 cups yogurt

_Estimated Calories: ~3,700_

Damn, took in a bit more calories today. After meal 7 I was just friggin' STARVING. I have no idea why at all. For whatever reason I was really hungry, and then I just had a big MRP for my final meal. Definitely was lacking protein today, took in probably around 180g or so maybe.
*TRAINING.*


*Decline Smith-Machine Presses:* 

90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 6
270 x 4
*290 x 2!*
180 x 15
180 x 10

GREAT sets here today of decline SM presses! Again, I am liking the Smith-Machine more and more every single time that I use it. For some reason I never liked it before, I am not sure why. Lately I have really been doing a ton of exercises on that I usually use freeweights for and I absolutely love it! Nice new PR with 3 plates and a 10 on each side.  

*Flat Dumbbell Flyes:* 

60???s x 8
70???s x 6
75???s x 5

OUCH, really good sets of flyes here today. Good full ROM, really stretched out my pecs at the bottom of each rep, and squeezed them hard at the top of each rep. Talk about some damn good sets here today. Pecs were friggin??? destroyed. 

*Nautilus Incline Presses:* 

_Dropset_
220 x 8
180 x 5
140 x 5

Nice triple-drop here today! My pecs and front delts were pretty much screaming at this point. Especially during the set with 180 and the set with 140. 

*Seated Smith-Machine Military Presses:* 

90 x 8
110 x 8
140 x 6
*170 x 3!*
90 x 15

Damn, not too shabby here today! Especially since normally my overhead press strength if awful (even worse than this). I was definitely happy throwing around 170 for a triple. Delts were really ON FIRE from these sets. Lowered the bar until about my ~mid-neck / chin area for each rep. Taking the bar down to touch my upper chest / collarbone gives me sharp pain in my right shoulder.

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises:* 

30???s x 8
35???s x 8
40???s x 6

Damn, at this point my delts were just completely toast. They were burnt to sh*t from the military presses, and this just finished them off. Nice sets.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 8 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Damn, aching today! Legs are killing me, midsection is stiff, upper back is definitely stiff, just hurtin??? all over today. Oh yeah, calves are aching as well. 
*Water:* So far so good. I???ll update again at the end of the day.

??? Starting to feel a cold coming on, going to double up and take 6g ester-C today to try and fight it off.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice workout hun!!  making some nice PR's as of late! Keep it up!

start popping some echinechia for that cold! 
take a real hot bath for all the soreness too! my leg are brutaly sore today too! and my lower back is killing me!


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 29, 2004)

Damn Dawg those are some good numbers you are putting up. Keep up the good work!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

*atherjen:* Thanks so much for the support Jen, appreciate it! Yeah setting PR's is a great feeling, I absolutely love it. I am going to try some either echinacia (sp.) or goldenseal root for my cold. I might have just been sniffly this morning, now I feel fine. Your legs and back are brutally sore? Sounds like you need the hot bath...

*dj_diablo54:* Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2004)

pushin' some good weight man.  Keep it up!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

*P-funk:* Thanks man, as long as I am setting more and more new PR's, I am not complaining.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Thanks so much for the support Jen, appreciate it! Yeah setting PR's is a great feeling, I absolutely love it. I am going to try some either echinacia (sp.) or goldenseal root for my cold. I might have just been sniffly this morning, now I feel fine. Your legs and back are brutally sore? Sounds like you need the hot bath...



stop thanking me! er else!! I wont say it again!  
glad your feeling better. lay the vitamins too you! and get plenty of rest tonight just in case.. 
ohh yes my back is SOO sore tonite. traps too.. DOMS is really kicking in now 36 hours later. defintly going to take a hot bath in a few. 
Hope works going good tonite!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2004)

Just curious, but you never listed your goals.  From the way your eating, im guessing trying to lean down a bit   Just doesnt seem like a lot of cals.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 29, 2004)

*atherjen:* Eh, whatever, work is work for me. Not the greatest or the worst to be completely honest. That sucks that you have DOMS so bad, I definitely think that it's because youre cutting carbs down for the contest.

*PreMier:* Hey man, yeah, my goals at this point are pretty much to slowly lean out. Just a gradual thing now though to be honest. Maybe eat anywhere from 3.5K - 4K calories on training days and around 3K - 3.5K on rest days. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2004)

*1-30-2004 | Rest*

*DIET.*


----------High-Calorie Day----------

*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, skim milk
*Meal 2:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 3:* MRP + 1% milk + yogurt
*Meal 4:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* 4 chicken breasts + dijon sauce
*Meal 7:* tuna cassarole
*Meal 8:* Frosted Mini-Wheats + skim milk

_Estimated Calories: ~4,500_

Came up with a new way of calorie cycling. Well, I didnt really come up with it, lol. I had a few people recommend it though and I am most definitely going to give it a fair shot. I think that I will probably get some good results, simply because it allows me to have more pig-out days like today, etc. I am going to be doing a 3-day cycle. Going to look like this: 

Day 1---2.5K calories
Day 2---3.5K calories
Day 3---4.5K calories

As you can see, obviously today was day 3, lol.  So tomorrow I am going to drastically cut my calories down low. Going to stay as close to 2,500 total calories tomorrow as possible. Hopefully I won't have too much of a problem. Day 3 is going to be simliar to a refeed day I think, with a good amount of carbs, and not overdoing it on the fat.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 8 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Ouch, I am hurtin' all over today. This is a much deserved rest day I think. Chest and delts are both really sore. Upper back is kind of sore, legs are stiff. Calves are still aching. I am just hurtin' all over! 
*Water:* So far so good. 

After thinking about my training and such, I am most likely going to try a subtle version of periodization. Basically I am going to try and overload for 3-cycles, and then the 4th cycle, deload. A cycle is going to be however many days it takes to train my entire body. For example this time it took 5, Tuesday I did legs, Wednesday I did back, yesterday chest/delts, and then tomorrow arms. So thats the first cycle, of overloading. Make sense?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: 1-27-2004 | Legs / Abs*



> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> *Hyperextensions:*
> 
> Used a cambered-bar to do these here today. Held the bar Zercher style, in the crease of my elbow.



Another way to do these is with a dumbbell. Just hold it with both hands.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2004)

*CaptainDeadlift:* LOL, you have no idea how much I would rather do them with DB's. But my hyperextension bench is literally like in a completely different room of my gym. It's so much easier to just use the cambered-bar. Even though it really f*cks up my arms.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: 1-30-2004 | Rest*



> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *DIET.*
> 
> 
> ...



I think that I can make sense of that new training idea... Ill just follow along. Sounds like a good plan (I think), stick with it! 
Defintly deserve a day off then hun! smart move. I was still pretty darn sore today but worked out nevertheless.. not exactly the smartess move but it works with my schedule eh. 
what kind of chicken noodle soup is it? Mmm Im craving homestyle cooking now. :shh:


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2004)

*atherjen:* Haha, yeah, I definitely needed today off from the gym. As much as I absolutely hate rest days I can't be risking overtraining. I am going to try and do everything in my power to prevent overtraining. It's Campbell's 'Chunky' roasted chicked and garlic soup. It's 18g of protein and 220 calories in the can, not too bad at all for soup.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

I hate being out of the gym too. Its addicting eh. I remember that some days I would just go and do abs and calves or something.. gets my mind off things. Im weird. 
hmmm Ok not bad for a soup! Im glad its not some condensed kinda.  rest of the diet looks great too btw!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2004)

*atherjen:* Yeah I definitely know the feeling! I hate being out of the gym, drives me nuts! I am always hungrier on days that I dont train too, for some reason. Really weird if you ask me. Maybe my body is just trying to recuperate, who knows. 

My diet has been decent, just ate a big bowl of tuna cassrole though, so damn good! But I know its high-calorie...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 31, 2004)

*1-31-2004 | Arms*

*DIET.* 


----------Low-Calorie Day----------

*Meal 1:* banana
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 4:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 5:* 2 Balance bars
*Meal 6:* vegetarian ham & cheese wrap
*Meal 7:* low-carb chips
*Meal 8:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 9:* salad + vinegarette dressing
*Meal 10:* chicken & vegetable stirfry

_Estimated Calories: ~2,700_

Little bit other my calories, oh well, I was close.
*TRAINING.*


*Lying Cambered-Bar Extensions:* (to neck)

75 x 8
125 x 8
145 x 8
175 x 6
125 x 12

Damn, some GREAT sets today of skulls. Talk about beating my f*cking triceps up hard. I absolutely LOVE training my arms, talk about a great feeling. Really good pump and everything like that here today. All 5 sets were definitely excellent. 

*Standing Cambered-Bar Curls:*

75 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 6
135 x 5
95 x 12

Some really really good sets here today. Form and ROM were absolutely excellent. Didn't use any excessive body English like I know some people do. Great biceps contractions, etc. 

*1-Arm Dumbbell Extensions:* 

35 x 10/10
40 x 7/7
40 x 6 /6

Damn, at this point my triceps were really beat up. Exhausted, pumped, and fatigued. And these 3 sets just hit them even harder. Definitely 3 good sets here today.

*1-Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:* 

30 x 10/10
35 x 9/9
40 x 7/7

Some damn good sets here today of preachers. I am trying to decide which I like better preacher curls or concentration curls for hitting my biceps. Both seem good, the only problem with concentration curls is that it's easier to slip up and use a little momentum to get the DB up. 

*Cable Pressdowns:* 

_Dropset_
Stack x 8
160 x 8
120 x 8

OUCH! These finished off my triceps completely, holy sh*t. Lactic acid buildup was incredible, feeling of exhaustion was good, pump was very very nice. 

*Reverse Cable Curls:* 

_Dropset_
140 x 8
100 x 8
60 x 8

Again, exhausted my friggin' arms today. Brachialis and brachioradialis both took a hell of a beating. Arms were pumped up and my vascularity in my forearms / biceps was really looking good.

Overall workout today was EXCELLENT. 
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Still pretty sore honestly. Calves are still hurting, legs feel good though. Chest and delts are still pretty damn stiff. 
*Water:* Eh, not so good so far today. Woke up late, had to rush around, etc.

Today at work, on a very exact scale, I weighed myself. Weighed 213 lbs. which wasnt too bad I dont think. Would like to get down to and maintain maybe 205ish?


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

looks like an intense workout there Mike! very impressive lifts as always! those are some crazy weights on the Lying Cambered-Bar Extensions! gosh! must have had an awesome pump going on! 
Stay focused with the diet today hun.. I know you can do it. (I would have had a lil protein in that first meal too.. just a suggestion). 
Hope your having a good day!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 31, 2004)

*atherjen:* Hey Jen, yeah definitely an intense workout this morning. I was extremely pleased with my workout. No complaints at all here today. Yeah, I am trying hard to stay focused, so far I am at 2,000 calories. Need to eat sparingly the rest of the night. I dont think it should be TOO much of a problem. 

Not the greatest day, got into a minor car accident. Luckily though my car is not at all damaged.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Hey Jen, yeah definitely an intense workout this morning. I was extremely pleased with my workout. No complaints at all here today. Yeah, I am trying hard to stay focused, so far I am at 2,000 calories. Need to eat sparingly the rest of the night. I dont think it should be TOO much of a problem.
> 
> Not the greatest day, got into a minor car accident. Luckily though my car is not at all damaged.




  ohhh noo!! youll have to tell me about it later! 
not bad so far then today with the cals. Im sure that you can swing only 500 more!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 31, 2004)

*atherjen:* Yeah, it wasn't too big of a deal, nothing major really I dont think. Yeah it was tough today trying to cut back my calories, lol, trust me. Not something that I am at all used to.


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 31, 2004)

2500 calories is low calories? you lucky man hehe.

Anyways Good luck with your journal


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 31, 2004)

*trailrix:* LOL, hell yeah man. 2.5K calories is pretty much nothing at all. Sitting here typing this I am absolutely starving. About to go to bed because if I stay up much longer I am going to go nuts and pig out! 3.5K is a moderate amount, 4.5K is what I am talking about!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2004)

MonStar I still say your diet is too low in protein, meal 1 should always have 30-40 grams of protein, your first meal is nothing but sugar.

Low carb chips and a salad are not meals.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

*Prince:* Yeah, I agree, I should definitely up my protein intake some. I am not a big believer at all in a huge protein intake, but I think 1g per pound of bodyweight is a necessity. No doubt. Yesterday I had to eat then go straight to the gym, so it really wasn't a meal, just a snack. Most of my meals that are extremely small are snacks, for the most part. Not really trying to get a lot of protein in them. Usually just 100 - 200 calories to hold me over until my next meal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

*2-1-2004 | Back / Calves*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, skim milk
*Meal 2:* apple
*Meal 3:* 5??? Italian sub 
*Meal 4:* non-fat yogurt
*Meal 5:* Frosted Mini-Wheats + skim milk 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 8:* tortilla chips + ground beef + cheese + salsa
*Meal 9:* MRP + 1% milk + yogurt
*Meal 10:* chicken noodle soup

_Estimated Calories: ~4,200_
*TRAINING.*


*Bentover Underhand Smith-Machine Rows:* 

90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 8
*270 x 6!* 
320 x 1.5
180 x 17

Damn good sets today of bent rows!! Really hit my lats extremely hard here today I think. Nice new PR with 3 plates on each side. Tried 320 but only got a rep and a half with it, lol. Not too much left after set with 270. Overall sets were good. Burnout set with 180 was just plain painful. 

*Parallel-Grip Cable Pulldowns:* 

185 x 11
200 x 8
215 x 4.5

Damn good sets today of pulldowns! Really hit my lats extremely hard with these 3 sets. Talk about really hitting my lats hard. Good slow reps really squeezing my lats at the bottom of each rep. All 3 sets today were excellent. Moved up on all 3 sets from last back session. 

*Nautilus Pullovers:* 

170 x 12
200 x 8
220 x 6.5

Some good sets here today of pullovers. Triceps were KILLING me from my arm workout yesterday and for some reason I felt this exercise a little in my triceps. I am not sure how, really. Whatever.

*Seated Calf Raises:* 

270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10
180 x 20
180 x 20
180 x 20

Some damn hard sets today of seated calf raises. Really trying to increase my volume some and pound away at my calves. Really would love to see them grow a little, drives me crazy when they???re so f*cking stubborn.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Hmm, triceps are killing me. Other than that I really don???t have much pain/soreness.
*Water:* Good amount today, really took in a hell of a lot of water today. Nice.


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: 2-1-2004 | Back / Calves*



> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *DIET.*
> 
> *Meal 8:* tortilla chips + ground beef + cheese + salsa


Would this happen to be nachos mister?? Yum! But you forgot the olives


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice lifts as always hun! continue to impress me.  

....hmm where did those frosted mini wheats and chips come in?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

*Jill:* LOL, yeah that would most definitely have to be nachos. Not the best move in the world, but hey, definitely some good protein in that meal. 

*atherjen:* Haha, the cereal and skim milk was just basically a carb-up before my workout. I am thinking that I should start having a real big carb meal 1-2 hours before my workouts. What do you think about this? Can't decide if its a good idea or not.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Haha, the cereal and skim milk was just basically a carb-up before my workout. I am thinking that I should start having a real big carb meal 1-2 hours before my workouts. What do you think about this? Can't decide if its a good idea or not.



good excuse!  jk hun. I wouldnt make it a huge carb meal but defintly a meal with a significant amount.. and try to make it something more complex.. that sugary cereal is only going to spike your insulin levels and make your energy plumet by having glucose levels raise too fast then drop too fast.. and you want sustained energy flow during workouts!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *Prince:*
> but I think 1g per pound of bodyweight is a necessity. No doubt.


Yes, it's extremely important to get a minimum of 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight....where are you at?




> Most of my meals that are extremely small are snacks, for the most part. Not really trying to get a lot of protein in them. Usually just 100 - 200 calories to hold me over until my next meal.


Okay, but are you getting in 30-40 grams of protein per meal?

It seems like you put much more focus and planning into your training rather than your diet/nutrition. Without proper nutrition the training will not do a whole lot of good.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Yes, it's extremely important to get a minimum of 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight....where are you at?
> 
> 
> ...



he seems to be doing pretty good as he is... why mess with a good thing?


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

*atherjen:* Yeah, funny you say that, because I think that's exactly what happened! I think I got into the gym feeling strong, and then all the sudden my energy just plummeted. Not sure why. I guess my insulin levels, who knows. Frosted Mini-Wheats are really not THAT bad. Like 46g of carbs a serving, I think 10-12g of sugar, and 5g of protein. Then 2 cups of skim milk yields 24g milk sugar. Who knows, I am not sure what I think about a large preworkout carb meal at this point. I have read from Lyle McDonald that a piece of fruit preworkout is excellent for partially refilling liver glycogen. Thus causing you deplete your liver glycogen even more than usual. 

*Prince:* At this point man, honestly, I am not trying to be really anal about my diet. I am at this point just trying to get over an extremely negative binging habit. It seems that no matter what I cannot stop binging. So if I can stop binging (15K+ calories in one night) I think that I will be better off. About my protein intake, I most likely do not get a steady intake in every meal. I spread it out a bit more. 

*Monolith:* I think I have been doing well lately, knowing my history of binges.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Yeah, funny you say that, because I think that's exactly what happened! I think I got into the gym feeling strong, and then all the sudden my energy just plummeted. Not sure why. I guess my insulin levels, who knows. Frosted Mini-Wheats are really not THAT bad. Like 46g of carbs a serving, I think 10-12g of sugar, and 5g of protein. Then 2 cups of skim milk yields 24g milk sugar. Who knows, I am not sure what I think about a large preworkout carb meal at this point. I have read from Lyle McDonald that a piece of fruit preworkout is excellent for partially refilling liver glycogen. Thus causing you deplete your liver glycogen even more than usual.



ah ha! I think that you figured it out as well that no more _frosted_ cereals before training. def try a of fruit and something more complex and then see how you feel.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 1, 2004)

*atherjen:* Yeah Jen, I am going to cut out the big preworkout carb meal. No reason to spike insulin so high preworkout, doesn't make much sense. Going to try a piece of fruit and see how I like that. Generally when I eat a piece of fruit preworkout I have a good workout, somehow.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *Monolith:* I think I have been doing well lately, knowing my history of binges.



If binging got you to a 600+ deadlift, i might give that type of "diet" a try.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2004)

*Monolith:* Haha, damn right man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2004)

*2-2-2004 | Legs / Abs*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, skim milk
*Meal 2:* banana
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 5:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* chicken + veggie + white rice stirfry
*Meal 7:* spicy breaded chicken fingers
*Meal 8:* 2 scoops sorbet ice-cream
*Meal 9:* MRP + 1% milk + yogurt

_Estimated Calories: ~4,100_

Been eating a ton lately! Cheated a bit today during meal 8, not a big deal though. Probably around 300 - 400 calories at the most. I dont think that it really matters that much at all. 5-9% of my total daily calories was the sorbet, not that big of a deal.
*TRAINING.*


*Box Squats:* 

135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 6
315 x 4
335 x 2
*405 x 3!*
275 x 6

HELL F*CKING YEAH!!  Talk about an awesome new PR. Didn???t think that I would see a triple off the box so soon. My box is around 12 - 14??? I am not sure exactly the height. But its about 1/2 - 1??? lower than parallel for me. Excellent sets here today. My final set was just a joke. I was exhausted, lol.

*Hyperextensions:* 

85 x 8
105 x 6
*125 x 6!*

Nice sets today of hypers! Really hit my lower back and hamstrings and glutes and all that very very hard. Talk about some intense sets. New PR today with 125 lbs. Very intense set there. My hamstrings were screaming. 

*Nautilus Leg Extensions:* 

Stack x 8
Stack x 10
Stack x 8

Nice sets here today, not too much to say, my quads were just dead. 

*Nautilus Crunches:* 

180 x 8
180 x 10
180 x 8

Damn, all 3 sets here today were good. Nice and slow really hitting my midsection hard. Abs didn???t feel all that flabby, for a change. 
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 9 hours 
*Pain/Soreness:* Triceps still hurting, upper back is stiff, I feel good. 
*Water:* So far so good!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> If binging got you to a 600+ deadlift, i might give that type of "diet" a try.



maybe if his protein intake were higher and his diet was a little better he would have a 700lb deadlift.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: 2-2-2004 | Legs / Abs*



> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> 
> *Box Squats:*
> ...






 now now.. I told you that you could do it!! and hey you did them for 3!! Awesome work! guess you really got mad at something.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2004)

*Prince:* Hey you never know man. I do think that I would really really have a lot more potential if I simply got my diet higher in protein, etc. I question what kind of gains I could really get if I could really get my damn diet in order. I am going to do everything possible in this journal to not binge, and stick to a basic training program. 

*atherjen:* Yeah, I was extremely excited about hitting 4 plates for a triple, damn, you have no idea! I was about to pass out after the 3rd rep though, lol. Anyway, thanks for the support! And yeah, I was mad, lol, very mad.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 3, 2004)

*2-3-2004 | Chest / Shoulders*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, skim milk
*Meal 2:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 3:* MRP + 1% milk
*Meal 4:* Myoplex Storm bar
*Meal 5:* chili + crackers, granola bar
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade
*Postworkout:* whey protein
*Meal 8:* tortilla chips + cheese + salsa

_Estimated Calories: ~4,200_

F*cking pissed that I ate godd*mn nachos in meal 8. Really really pissed. There was NOTHING in the f*cking house to eat. Damnit. Whatever. 
*TRAINING.*


*Decline Smith-Machine Presses:* 

90 x 8
140 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 6
250 x 4
270 x 2
*300 x 2!*
180 x 13

Nice sets today of decline SM presses! Really definitely hit my pecs really really hard. Really tore up my pecs nicely here today. 300 for a double was friggin??? awesome. Didn???t know if I was going to be able to complete the second rep or not, but I did, so definitely no complaints here! 

*Flat Dumbbell Flyes:* 

65???s x 8
75???s x 6
*80???s x 5!*

GREAT range of motion here today on flat flyes. Talk about some awesome sets for my pecs. Started off with the 65???s for 8, 75???s for 6, and then blasted the 80???s for 5. The set with the 80???s was just straight up INTENSE. Nice sets, good new PR, I was happy. 

*Seated Smith-Machine Military Presses:* 

50 x 8
90 x 8
110 x 6
140 x 4
160 x 2
*180 x 3.5!*
90 x 15

Really really good sets here today of seated OH presses. Form was excellent, again lowering the bar to mid-neck / chin level for each rep. Hit a new PR here today! Finally moved 2 plates on each side for a triple! Got about halfway up with the 4th rep then failed. Oh well.

*Dumbbell Lateral Raises:* 

35???s x 10
40???s x 8
45???s x 6

Damn, good sets here tonight I think. Especially after the overhead presses. My delts were just screaming at this point. Really hit them hard with these few sets of lateral raises. Up from last week in weight/reps, so that???s a good thing.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7.5 hours + 1 hour nap
*Pain/Soreness:* Not too sore today at all, somehow my legs really aren???t sore from yesterday???s workout, I don???t know why. 
*Water:* Eh okay today, could definitely use more to be completely honest.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn... wish I had time for a nap.  Good workouts!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

come again on those numbers!!  like I said hun... _IMPRESSIVE_ (to say the least) gosh. your a crazy machine. where did you come from? lol 
and hey diets not bad for today either! 
legs arent sore? after those lifts?  u wait til tomarrow then!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

I am happy to say I can beat MonStar in one (1) lift hehe  I own the military press!


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 3, 2004)

*PreMier:* Haha, I SUCK in military presses, wow. Talk about being extremely weak. Well, I always do them right after chest, but even when I do them fresh, my overhead pressing strength is just awful, lol. I think my PR for BTN presses (when I used to do them) was like 185 x 3 or something pathetic. 

*atherjen:* Yeah maybe tomorrow Ill be sore. But today my legs feel great, not sure how that's even possible, but whatever, I am not complaining. So far diet isn't horrible I dont think. Need to keep it that way though...


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 3, 2004)

Some quick progress pics, messed around with some new poses, lol. Not looking too flabby in these pics, somehow.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

omg........... 
everything lookds great to me.. back shots are wild... 







now let me regain my sanity


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

lmao! i told u to put shorts on!!!!

Edit: we dont always agree, but i still like u *HUGS*

so i thought it was about time i stopped by to say hi 

sorry for the confusion


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Feb 3, 2004)

Lifts are looking good dawg keep up the heavy lifting. Diet looks pretty good too.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 3, 2004)

*atherjen:* Thanks a lot for the support Jen, really really appreciate it. Haha, I dont look that good, trust me. I would like to drop a few more pounds of flab. I just gotta' lay off the nachos, etc. Really need to start keeping better food in the house. 

*greekblondechic:* Haha, I dont own any shorts that are that short. And in my opinion what's the difference between shorts yanked up and tighty whities, lol? But yeah, thanks for stopping by, appreciate it. 

*dj_diablo54:* Thanks man, appreciate the support. Diet could always use some cleaning up. But as long as I am not going on crazy binges, at this point, I am happy.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2004)

*2-4-2004 | Rest*

*DIET.*


*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, skim milk
*Meal 2:* banana
*Meal 3:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 4:* 1/2 bagel, turkey, non-fat yogurt
*Meal 5:* 2 chicken breasts + vegetables
*Meal 6:* spicy breaded chicken fingers
*Meal 7:* mixed nuts
*Meal 8:* MRP + 2% milk

_Estimated Calories: ~3,600_

This is a fairly rough estimate here today. Not quite sure about a few things, unfortunately. Had to have my MRP with 2% milk because we're out of 1% and skim, damnit.
*MISCELLANEOUS.*


*Sleep:* 7 hours
*Pain/Soreness:* Eh, pecs are aching today, and my delts are definitely stiff. Hips feel a little stiff, but I still cannot get over how little soreness I got! Strange.
*Water:* So far so good.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

I have several pairs, u can borrow mine


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> *atherjen:* Thanks a lot for the support Jen, really really appreciate it. Haha, I dont look that good, trust me. I would like to drop a few more pounds of flab. I just gotta' lay off the nachos, etc. Really need to start keeping better food in the house.



Ill say your welcome again, if you stop thanking me!  
you listen to me mister.. you DO look good.. trust ME not yourself!  lol 
your doing well this past week with the diet/binging.. proud of ya!

btw... you have mail


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2004)

*greekblondechic:* Umm, I'll pass, lol, thanks anyway. 

*atherjen:* Yeah I have been pretty pleased with my binging the past week or so. My appetite is just out of control. Talked to someone about maybe doing an HGH cycle in the future, who knows. Not necessarily for the hypertrophy but just because you can literally eat whatever and still drop fat like crazy. I have mail, eh? Lost you there, I don't have any new e-mails or PM's...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> 
> 
> *atherjen:* Yeah I have been pretty pleased with my binging the past week or so. My appetite is just out of control. Talked to someone about maybe doing an HGH cycle in the future, who knows. Not necessarily for the hypertrophy but just because you can literally eat whatever and still drop fat like crazy. I have mail, eh? Lost you there, I don't have any new e-mails or PM's...



....  I wont comment on that right now hun... we will talk later..... 

as for the email.. none??  sighhh your hotmail one.. ??


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Your pics look amazing! Whatever you've been doing, keep on doing it! You are one fine hottie I might add.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 4, 2004)

*atherjen:* I never use my hotmail account, sorry, I should have told you that. I always use my regular MonStar1120@yahoo.com that is in my IM signature. Again, my fault. Anyway, yeah I am not sure about anything. I pride myself in being completely natural, its just so tempting, just kind of tossing ideas around to be completely honest. 

*Jill:* Hey, thanks so much for the kind words!  Yeah I have really been trying to gradually drop a few pounds of extra flab lately. Seems to be working well, especially as I am getting my water intake up. Thanks so much again, and for posting in my journal.


----------

